# Smok RPM40 Pod Mod Kit 1500mAh (New IQ-R Chip)



## 3avape (14/8/19)

*Product introduction*
Smok RPM40 Pod Mod Kit, with 1500mAh long lasting battery, is an ultra-portable pod mod that shapes like a cuboid and is covered with glossy finish and characteristic material, making the whole device look fancy and stylish.



The internal IQ-R chip is a new one, shortening the firing time to 0.001S, and charging time to two hours. Different from normal tiny and slim pod devices, RPM40 is designed with a 0.96-inch screen, with which, detailed vaping data is clearly presented, like the wattage, resistance, voltage, screen color, puff number, and battery level.



*Parameters:*
Size: 25x 25x 99mm
Charging voltage: 5V 
Output wattage: 1- 40W
Standby current: <140uA
Overcharge voltage: 4.3V 
Input voltage: 3.3- 4.2V
Battery capacity: 1500mAh
Output voltage: 0.5- 4.1V
Over-discharge voltage: 2.4V
Charging current: 0.88A (Max) 
Resistance range: 0.2- 2.50ohm



*Features:*
-New PRM Mesh 0.4ohm Coil
-5ml/4.3ml/4.5ml E-juice capacity
-Powered by 1500mAh built-in battery
-0.96-inch screen to display the vaping data
-Multiple protections: 8 Seconds Cut-off
-Short Circuit protection and Low voltage protection.
-Brand new IQ-R Chip, shortening the firing time to 0.001s



*Package includes:*
1x Smok RPM Device
1x RPM Standard Pod 
(RPM Mesh 0.4ohm Coil Preinstalled, 4.3ml)
1x RPM Nord Pod 
(Nord DC 0.6ohm Coil Preinstalled, 4.5ml)
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual


----------

